# PC zum Zocken mit ein paar extras



## Oslek (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Gaming Gemeinde,

ich habe mich hier angemeldet und sage ein Festliches Hallo in die gesamte Community Runde... 


Vorneweg, ich habe leider keine Ahnung vom zusammenstellen von PC´s oder sonstigem...

Ich suche einen guten Gaming PC der recht günstig ist, unter 1000€ ...am besten 500€ - 800€...

Ich möchte den PC an meinen Fernseher per HDMI anschließen und ausschließlich zum Zocken benutzen...Die Grafik muss nicht High End sein...hauptsache es läuft alles flüssig und ohne Große Komplikationen...natürlich soll es dann auch schön aussehen...meine Frau würde auf dem PC gern flüssig Sims 3 mit allen Addons zocken und ich zocke eigentlich meistens auf der Xbox oder Playstation...derzeit Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 ...^^ ...da reicht mein jetziger PC auch aus...

Windows 8 muss er nicht haben...

Also wie gesagt, die Spiele sollen flüssig laufen ohne Grafik Ruckeln oder sonstiges...ohne Monitor da er über den Fernseher laufen soll, am besten mit Wireless Tastatur und Maus...  ...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tipps geben was für ein PC da gekauft oder zusammen gestellt werden müsste und auf welcher Zuverlässigen Seite im Netz...

Danke schonmal im Vorraus... 

Grüße Christian


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Christian 


Also, wollt ihr definitiv einen "Zweit-PC", oder wäre es evlt, auch eine Option, den alten PC aufzurüsten? Wenn die CPU nicht ganz mies ist, reicht auch ein älterer PC locker für Sims 3. Oder ist es dann doch wichtig, dass Du auch aktuellere Spiele problemlos damit spielen kannst? Soll der alte PC ersetzt werden, und wenn ja: kann man das Windows des alten PC übernehmen?

Ich würde vorschlagen: 

Intel core i5-3450 180€
Passendes Mainboard 80€
2x4 GB DDR3-1600 RAM 40€
Festplatte 1000GB ca 60€
Gehäuse 40-50€
Netzteil 50€
DVB-Brenner 20€

Das sind dann ca 480€. Dazu dann entweder eine AMD 7870 für 200€ oder direkt eine AMD 7950 für 270€ - letztere würde dann mit der CPU zusammen wirklich alle Spiele auf maximalen Details schaffen, die 7870 kommt bei extrem hohen Details ggf. an ihre Grenzen, aber schafft auch ansonsten alles auf "hohen" Details.

Win7 oder win8 kosten dann nochmal 80-90€.

Dann ist man bei maximal ca. 850€ und hätte wirklich einen richtig guten PC.



Es gibt aber auch eine Spar-Version, die ebenfalls sehr gut reichen würde: als CPU einen Intel G860 oder 870 und als Grafikkarte eine AMD 7850 - das spart im Vergleich zum core i5 und einer 7950 zusammen ca 200-240€, dann wärst Du mit Windows bei maximal 650€.


Hier hast Du auch PC-Konfigurations-Tipps ab 500€: Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen Preise sind ohne Windows. Das ist vom Prinzip her das, was ich auch vorschlage. Solche PCs kann man sich bei Shops wie Hardwareversand.de oder alternate.de auch selber zusammenstellen und vom Shop zusammenbauen lassen.


Wenn Du nen KomplettPC wills: der hier zB Gamer PC Computer Quad-Core Intel Core i5 3570K Turbo: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör oder http://www.amazon.de/DDR3-1866-Festplatte-TwinFrozr-Mainboard-Front-USB3-0/dp/B004IO3OBQ

KomplettPCs haben halt fast immer Schwachstellen: der erste zB hat nen 3570k, den KÖNNTE man super übertakten, auch deswegen kostet der ca 30-40€ mehr als der i5-3450. Aber das Mainboard des PCs ist nicht dazu geeignet und ein "billiges" - da hätte man den PC also auch billiger machen und nur einen i5-3450 einbauen können. Beim zweiten PC ist es umgekehrt: das Board wäre zum Übertakten geeignet, die CPU aber nicht... 

Und so oder so hast Du bei vielen Komplett-PCs irgendwo ne Schwachstelle: billiges Gehäuse (oft dann laute Lüfter drin), billiges Mainboard, veraltete Festplatte, kein leises Grafikkartenmodell usw.


----------



## Oslek (26. Dezember 2012)

Hiho...

Ja wir möchten unbedingt einen 2t PC damit Frau und ich gleichzeitig zocken können...  ...

Geil wäre auch...falls ich mal gleichzeitig mit ihr aufm Fernseher zocken möchte, also sie sims 3 und ich PlayStation...das man quasi auch mit HDMI Verteiler auf dem anderen Monitor zocken kann? Quasi 2 PC's an einem Monitor? Ich wenn ich natürlich in dem Preis Rahmen auch neuere spiele auf höchster Auflösung zocken könnte wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt... 

Achso...was passt denn alles zusammen? ^^ ...ich hab kein plan...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Grafikkarten haben an sich immer mind 2 digitale Ausgänge, d.h. man kann gleichzeitig nen Monitor anschließen und entweder den UND den LCD nutzen oder halt eines von beiden auswählen, das ist kein Problem. 

Und Monitore haben auch oft zwei Eingänge. Ansonsten wäre das auch per Adapter/Splitter machbar, so was zB http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Umschalter-Amazon-Frustfreie-Verpackung/dp/B007M6ND9K


----------



## Oslek (26. Dezember 2012)

Bombe...genau so stelle ich mir das vor...  ...mit welchen teilen und wo kann ich mir denn sowas zusammenstellen...und zusammen bauen lassen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

zb hardwareversand.de

da gibt es den "PC-Konfigurator"


Für nen leisen PC würd ich Dir dann empfehlen, einen CPU-Kühler für 15-25€ zu nehmen und bei der Grafikkarte auch zu schauen, welche eher leise sind. Tendenziell sind welche mit nur einem Lüfter lauter, der der schneller drehen muss für die gleiche Menge an luft, die zwei Lüfter schon bei wenig Drehzahl befördern können.


----------



## Oslek (26. Dezember 2012)

Aber genau das ist ja mein Problem...ich weiß wo man die pc's konfigurieren kann...aber ich weiß nicht was zusammen passt...was gut ist...und so weiter...  ...was ist ein passendes mainboard zu deinen oben angegebenen teilen...welches Netzteil...welcher Brenner...usw.

Ich würde deine erste vorgeschlagene Variante nehmen wollen...das mit der hohen Auflösung...dann kann ich auch mal neue spiele aufm PC zocken...

PS: was isn mit ner netzwerkkarte zwecks Internet?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Guck mal der Link zu dem Special, da sind Beispiel-PCs für 500 bis 900 Euro. Du kannst zB den für 700€ als Grundlage nehmen. Und falls es ein Teil nicht gibt, kann man auf ähnliche Produkte ausweichen.

Ich hab Dir mal was zusammengestellt mit Teilen, die es aktuell auch alle bei hardwareversand gibt, und einer AMD 7870. Siehe Bild - da fehlt nur ein DVD-BRenner (zB LG GH24NS bare, 19€) und eben Windows 7 oder 8, das kannst Du auch im Konfigurator wählen, 80€ inkl. Vorinstallation auf die Platte. Das sind dann mit Zusammenbau und Versand ca 815€. 

Ich hab auch extra ein etwas besseres Gehäuse, sehr gutes Netzteil und eine leise Grafikkarte ausgesucht. Falls Du lieber eine noch stärkere Karte aus meinem ersten Tipp willst, dann wäre die AMD 7950 ebenfalls von Gigabyte eine gute Wahl. Bei hardwareversand kannst Du nach Erhalt des PCs dann auch eine mail an deren Service schreiben, denn zu diesen Grafikkarten gibt es 1-3 Spiele dazu, Stichwort "AMD Never Settle" - der code wird auf  Anfrage mit Kunden-, Bestell-, Liefernummer per mail zugesandt, und den Code löst man dann bei amd ein, wo Du wiederum dann Far Cry 3 als Download kostenlos bekommst, beim Kauf einer AMD 7950 zusätzlich noch Hitman-Absolution und Sleeping Dogs (manche Shops geben die auch bei einer 7870 dazu).

Den Kühler musst Du aber selber montieren, da der wegen Größe/Gewicht ansonsten beim Transport einen Schaden verursachen KÖNNTE oder sich zu sehr lockert. Das wäre aber kein Problem, bei dem Gehäuse kannst Du auch beide Seitenteile abnehmen und von der einen Seite auch "unter" das Mainboard kommen, FALLS das zur Kühlermontage nötig sein sollte. Ansonsten geht auch zB der Alpenföhn Civetta, der wird auch vom Shop vormontiert.


----------



## Oslek (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich sie jetzt manuell hinzufüge dann kostet das extra...  ...habe die Gigabyte AMD 7950 genommen und noch zusätzlich eine Wireless Maus + Tastatur...

Wie geht das denn mit dem Sound? Überliefert das HDMI Kabel den Sound direkt? Oder brauch ich noch was extra?

Und brauch ich ein Betriebssystem wenn ich doch schon eins für meinen anderen PC habe?



Oslek schrieb:


> PS: was isn mit ner netzwerkkarte zwecks Internet?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du was manuell zufügst, kostet was extra? ^^

Wireless Maus ist zum Spielen evlt nicht so dolle... welche willst Du denn nehmen?

Windows kannst Du natürlich auch selber installieren, wenn Du noch eine Lizenz über hast. Du darfst aber nicht gleichzeitig den gleichen key auf zwei PCs nutzen.



Sound hat das Mainboard, wenn es um PCBoxen oder Kopfhörer geht, ansonsten kannst Du auch HDMI nutzen. GRafikkarten haben mittlerweile einen Audiochip, damit ginge sogar Surrond, wenn man einen AV-Receiver benutzt. Auch LAN ist bei Mainboards seit etlichen Jahren mit dabei. Da braucht man keine Karte für.


----------



## Oslek (26. Dezember 2012)

Das obere war noch ne alte Frage die verschwunden ist die ich nach bearbeitet hatte...^^ ...ich will ja nicht online zocken...nur offline...reicht doch oder? Und zum sims 3 zocken?

Habe diese genommen...   Logitech Wireless Desktop MK260

Gut gut...der PC hat leider keine Boxen...aber der Fernseher ja...^^ ...sollte vorerst reichen...  ...dann werde ich mal bestellen für 910€ ...  ...doch noch teurer geworden...aber die 50€ wenn ich dafür erstmal volle Power Grafik nutzen kann sind mir Jacke... 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe... 

Apropos Alpenfön: Wo montiere ich den denn dann? Oder darf ich mich dann nochmal melden?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Für Sim3 reicht auch der 500€ aus dem PCGamesSpecial locker aus, sogar ein noch günstigerer 

Und wie gesagt: jedes Mainbaord hat auch LAN, d.h. wenn Du willst, kannst Du mit dem PC natürlich online gehen - musst Du an sich eh mal machen für Updates usw.


Aber wieso kommst Du auf 910€? Ich hab ja in dem Bild nen PC zusammengestellt mit einer AMD 7870  für ca. 820€, und eine AMD 7950 kostet an sich nur 50-60€ mehr ^^


----------



## Oslek (26. Dezember 2012)

Zusammenbau + Maus und Tastatur inklusive Betriebssystem...und Vorinstallation...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja, maus+Tastatur vergessen. Aber windows kostet nicht mehr, weil Du es vorinstallieren lässt - das installieren die bei einer PC-Zusammenstellung kostenlos mit drauf. Oder haben die das geändert?

Ob dir das Logitech-Set reicht, weiß ich nciht - "echte" Gamer würden allein für die Maus selbst mit Kabel dran nur mit Zähneknirschen und unwohlem Gefühl unter 30€ ausgeben


----------



## Oslek (26. Dezember 2012)

Ja gut...ich habe bis jetzt immer Mäuse für knapp nen 10er gehabt...^^ ...hat mir bis jetzt immer gereicht...ich denke das man solche Mäuse nur braucht wenn man online spielt...da macht es schon einen Unterschied aus...  ...ich brauche das so da die Kabel dann bei mir quer durch den Raum gehen...und darauf hab ich kein Bock... 

Danke vielmals für deine Hilfe...! Das Betriebssystem musste ich dazu nehmen und danach kam der Installations Service...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Oslek schrieb:


> Ja gut...ich habe bis jetzt immer Mäuse für knapp nen 10er gehabt...^^ ...hat mir bis jetzt immer gereicht...ich denke das man solche Mäuse nur braucht wenn man online spielt...da macht es schon einen Unterschied aus...  ...ich brauche das so da die Kabel dann bei mir quer durch den Raum gehen...und darauf hab ich kein Bock...
> 
> Danke vielmals für deine Hilfe...! Das Betriebssystem musste ich dazu nehmen und danach kam der Installations Service...


Also, die 20€ sind so oder so für den Zusammenbau - aber wenn Du beim PC-Konfigurator auf "software" gehst und dort "OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation" oder "OEM Microsoft Windows 8 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation" nimmst, dann kostet das ca 80€ und nicht 80€ plus WEITERE 20€ - prüf das noch mal genau.


----------



## Oslek (27. Dezember 2012)

Also bei mir auf der Rechnung steht das hier... 


  Artikelnummer:	    	HVSE7HH6DE
  Name:	    	OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation
  Verfügbarkeit:	    	sofort lieferbar
  Einzelpreis:	    	79,90 €	 


  Artikelnummer:	    	HVZPCDE
  Name:	    	Rechner - Zusammenbau
  Verfügbarkeit:	    	sofort lieferbar
  Einzelpreis:	    	20,00 €


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Jo, der Zusammenbau wäre aber auch ohne Windows mit dabei, d.h. insgesamt sollten es 20€ Aufpreis sein zu den Bauteilen und den 79,90€ für Windows. 


Wenn nur 1x die 20€ auftauchen, ist alles in Butter.


----------



## Oslek (27. Dezember 2012)

Jo Tauchen nur einmal auf...  ...alles in Butter...  ...

Wie lange dauert das jetzt ungefähr...hab schon Bock auf far cry 3 ...^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Schwer zu sagen, weil halt jetzt auch Feiertage waren/sind und sicher der ein oder andere wg. Weihnachten seine Geldgeschenke unters Volk bringt, und dann gibt es sicher auch einige Retouren, die bearbeitet werden müssen, wobei Du da vlt "Glück" hast, weil die ja an sich frühestene heute von den Kunden abgeschickt wurden und daher erst Freitag-Samstag bei hardwareversand eine Rolle spielen...   normalerweise geht das aber sehr schnell bei denen. Wie hast Du den bezahlt? Bei Vorkasse nehm ich das Spakassenkonto, weil ich selber auch eine hab, und überweise online. Da wird der Geldeingang schon am nächsten Morgen bestätigt, abends ist das Paket dann unterwegs - jedenfalls bei Einzelteilen. Bei PCs dauert es normalerweise auch nur einen Tag, aber jetzt halt direkt nach Weihnachten kann ich es nicht sagen, wie lang es dauert.

Wenn Du Pech hast, ist vlt dann auch eines der gewünschten Bauteile nicht mehr auf Lager, dann hängt es davon ab, wann das Teil wieder reinkommt - die reine Bestellung an sich reserviert die Artikel nicht, außer Du hast per Nachnahme oder Kreditkarte bestellt (das ist an sich bei allen hardwareshops so, damit nicht was blockiert wird, was der Kunde am Ende doch nicht zahlt....)


PS: HAST Du Far Cry 3 denn schon? Das ist ja wie gesagt bei der Graka eh dabei, allerdings dauert es halt dann auch wieder 1-2 tage, bis Du den Code nach einer email-Anfrage bekommst


----------



## Oslek (27. Dezember 2012)

Nee das Spiel habe ich noch nicht...ob ich das jetzt schon Anfragen darf wegen dem Code?

Ich habe per Paypal bezahlt...und alle Artikel waren auf Lager...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Kann sein, dass Du das mit der Lieferscheinnummer anfragen musst, dann kannst Du das erst, wenn der PC da ist.


----------



## Oslek (27. Dezember 2012)

Ok...dann warte ich erstmal...ich hoffe die beeilen sich... :p


----------



## Oslek (28. Dezember 2012)

Juhuuu...also mein Paket soll heute noch kommen...    ...wo baue ich denn nun den Lüfter an? Und woran wird der angeschlossen?

Wäre nett wenn mir das noch einer sagen könnte...


----------



## Oslek (28. Dezember 2012)

So einwandfrei...habe es mit der Anleitung hinbekommen...  ...Lüfter läuft...PC läuft...alles installiert...aufm 37" Fernseher ist es einfach nur ein Traum...danke schön...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2012)

Dann viel Spaß 


und vergiss nicht, am TV eventuell noch nen Game/PC-Modus einzuschalten, da man ansonsten evt. nen kleinen Lag hat (Du bewegst die Maus und siehst das erst leichr verzögert am LCD)


----------



## Oslek (29. Dezember 2012)

Huhu...nee gibt es nicht...ist aber alles in Ordnung...hab nen LG 37" LED TV...


----------



## Oslek (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mal nochmal eine Frage zu dem PC.

Du hattest mir ja ein Gehäuse mit 2x USB 3.0 und 2x USB 2.0 gezeigt...dieses habe ich auch bestellt...ist dort dann eine USB 3.0 Karte auch drin? Es funktionieren nämlich nur die 2.0 USB Anschlüsse...jetzt hatte ich mir noch eine Festplatte mit USB 3.0 Anschluss bestellt aber leider funzt sie nur an den  2.0 Anschlüssen...

Ich hoffe du kannst mir weiterhelfen...

Grüße Oslek...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2013)

Oslek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal nochmal eine Frage zu dem PC.
> 
> ...



Ein gehäuse mit USB2.0 / 3.0 hat keine Karte oder so was dabei, sondern nur die nötigen Stecker, um ein Onboard-USB2.0 und/oder 3.0 zu nutzen - bei manchen Gehäusen wird der Stecker auch einfach "hinten" am Mainboard angeschlossen. 


Was hast Du denn jetzt für ein Mainboard genommen, und was für ein Gehäuse? Für USB3.0 muss man auch oft noch erst Treiber installieren, die findest Du beim Mainboardhersteller auf der Produktseite mit dem Mainboard.


----------

